# Newbie - Need Opinions On 2003 Outback By Lite Way



## cooter4x

Hello, I am looking at a 2003 Outback (by Liteway) TT on a dealer lot and was wondering if anyone has any opinions on these trailers. I think it's made by Keystone but not sure. I'm not sure the exact model but it's a 29' Bunk house with a super slide. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## wolfwood

Welcome to the best little (not so much any more!) site in cyberspace!!!

You're looking at one of the original Outbacks. Here's one that highlights the history of the Outback....Outback by LiteWayYou'll find lots of info about LiteWay in the archives on this Site....just do a Search and type in "LiteWay". I'm sure that one of our several members who have one will pipe in!


----------



## Ghosty

COOTER4X

Where are you located at??


----------



## cooter4x

Ghosty said:


> COOTER4X
> 
> Where are you located at??


I'm in Central Ohio ... sorry I haven't filled out my profile yet.


----------



## Scrib

Welcome aboard! I have seen one of those around here (San Jose, CA) - but I am not an expert on them. I'm sure one will chime-in, though


----------



## Reverie

I'm willing to bet you are looking at a 28BHS. It has a set of bunks, a queen sized bed, a slide with the dinette and sofa. I own that exact model. Mine was manufactured by Lite Way as well. Out experience has been very favorable. The only issues we have had have been related to periodic maintenance. Anytime you have a membrane roof you have to recaulk it (over the old caulk) about every three years. If you don't you could have leaks. The good news is, this maintenance is cheap and easy to do. The earlier models don't have integral stereo speakers and the existing radio is a joke. The plus side is it came with beauty bands on the wheels. That floor plan remained virtually unchanged until it was discontinued this model year in favor of the 29 BHS, which is essentially the same layout but with a rearranged bathroom and wider bunks.

We love our. It is light enough to be safely pulled by our Tundra. It is big enough we can survive rainy days with our two kids (ages 6 and 9) inside. I have enjoyed making a few modifications along the way. If you purchase it I would be happy to share those with you. Feel free to IM me and I can attempt to answer all of your questions.

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood

Reverie said:


> I'm willing to bet you are looking at a 28BHS. It has a set of bunks, a queen sized bed, a slide with the dinette and sofa. I own that exact model.
> ........
> If you purchase it I would be happy to share those with you. Feel free to IM me and I can attempt to answer all of your questions.
> 
> Reverie


Well there you go, Cooter4x....what more could you ask for!!!


----------



## cooter4x

Thank you so much for the words of advice. If we do make the purchase I will definately hit you all up on tips and mods. My wife and I plan to make the 1 hour trip to look at it and have the dealer look at our popup and hopefully if we like what we see we can work out a deal. We've only had our popup for a year but we really want to move up to the travel trailer since we have a little one on the way. Thanks again!


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to Outbackers, cooter4x!*








Glad you found us! You certainly came to the right place for information on Outbacks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## small5

cooter4x said:


> Hello, I am looking at a 2003 Outback (by Liteway) TT on a dealer lot and was wondering if anyone has any opinions on these trailers. I think it's made by Keystone but not sure. I'm not sure the exact model but it's a 29' Bunk house with a super slide. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks...


WELCOME ABOARD cooter4x! I have a '03 Outback 27' RB-S. We love it and it's been a great trailer. My brother has a '03 Outback 28' BHS (bunkhouse) and also has had no problems with theirs. They also love theirs. We're both from NW Ohio and camp together in the area for long weekends and hit the road for longer (week long) trips.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I ve always wondered if this would work when looking at a used TT. If it has the dealer nameplate from where it was originally purchased and you contacted them regarding a trailer, would they tell you the history it had as far as service and warranty work done.


----------



## Humpty

Welcome to the site:

We have an 05 28BHS. It is a great floorplan. We used the long wooden cutting board from the outside camp kitchen as a bed rail when our son was younger.

Humpty


----------



## cooter4x

well... unfortunately we went to the dealer and looked at the TT and it was a total piece of crap! it was filthy and dirty and completely nasty inside and out. I would be embarrased if that rig was on my lot for sale. i'd think that if I was the dealer, i would at least take a couple hours and clean it up and make it look presentable. oh well... the search goes on.


----------



## pjb2cool

cooter4x said:


> well... unfortunately we went to the dealer and looked at the TT and it was a total piece of crap! it was filthy and dirty and completely nasty inside and out. I would be embarrased if that rig was on my lot for sale. i'd think that if I was the dealer, i would at least take a couple hours and clean it up and make it look presentable. oh well... the search goes on.










Try not to be discouraged - it just wasn't meant to be (this one). Who knows - the next trailer you come across may be "the one" - then you will be _so_ glad you chose to wait. Good luck with the search


----------

